# ποιότητα; εξεραιτική!!!



## pshleas (Sep 26, 2011)

Χωρίς σχόλια.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 27, 2011)

Α, τους εραιτικούς! 

Υπάρχουν βεβαίως και τα ερετικά φτερά των πτηνών, οπότε...


----------

